# Dog pulled muscle....



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone know any remedies or something to speed up her healing? She is limping badly and I have been trying to keep her down or in the crate to keep her off it. Ideas?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

how do you know it's a muscle? could be pano...

Vitamin C usually helps if it's pano.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Are you sure it's a pulled muscle Georgia? Rest, anti-inflammatory meds and alternate hot/cold packing are my choice in that case.

That's what I would do for "Limping" that improved in a day. " Limping badly" or "limping" that didn't improve quickly would warrant a vet visit. As I recall, fractures and connective tissue damage have a decent chance of healing completely if you seek treatment soon after the injury.

Obviously I'm not a vet. Hope she's better soon!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> how do you know it's a muscle? could be pano...
> 
> Vitamin C usually helps if it's pano.


I read all about pano and she doesn't fit the bill. She's thin and always has been very thin, and she's 2 years old. I want to take her to the vet but I dont have the funds at the moment. Stupid economy. :-?


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

My Dobe sprained a toe REALLY bad last year. I happened to be taking him to get a micro chip that day, and due to how swollen it was, and him not bearing any weight, I had an X-Ray done that night. Yup, just a sprain. 

I gave him Bromelain and within 24 hours the swelling was reduced, and gone within two days. Bromelain acts much like NSAIDS by reducing swelling and pain.

If you don't see a SIGNIFICANT difference in the limping in 24 hours with this, I would say it would warrant a trip to the vet. At least the Bromalain is safe and cheap.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

funny you talk about limping....

I noticed my Mali is limping this morning too. I don't know whats up with him but I know I won't work him tonight. If he's still limping on friday or it gets worse then I might bring him in...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

If it's a pulled muscle it's just going to have to heal on it's own, not really anything you can do for it but make her comfortable and keep her from straining it worse (which sounds like you've been doing) but if it lasts more than a day or two I'd consider a vet visit.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh and I have a trial coming up...NOOOoOOoooOOOOO! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think a Xray would do you any good. I say that because and pulled muscle of soft tissue damage would require an MRI. 

Rest, limit the dogs activity, as stated heat & ice treatments. Meds will help..but the best treatment will be rest. My buddy dog has been layed up since May. Long story short after $1500 to find out why his dog was holding its rear leg and walking with a noticeable limp, 2 different vet, 2-3 different xrays an supposed back injury ... he finally bit the bullet and did an MRI on the recommendation of a specialist that sees a lot of working k9s. MRI revealed a 2nd degree groin strain. 8-10 weeks of crating the dog with another 3-5 weeks of doing strengthening exercises and low impact conditioning. Dog will be back on the training field in a couple of weeks, owner decided to not rush the dog back.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

For myself, I eat apples with peanut butter when I tear a muscle, and it seems to help the healing really fast.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Georgia, did you see what she did when she hurt herself? I'm assuming this is a rear leg injury. Is it? If so, is she able to put weight on her foot?


----------

